# Snow blower or ATV?



## Jerreber (Aug 20, 2010)

I've never used an ATV before and was wondering about the efficiency vs a blower. I primarily do commercial accounts and a few condos. They all require cleaning edge to edge. Just trying to decide if an atv would be worth it? I do ALOT of walks with long runs so that would be an advantage with the atv but I have to think about trailering it around plus I have small walks to do as well. Any input to help me out would be great! I'm worried that I would have to go behind the atv with a shovel to clean up the dribbles. Most of my accounts are set up to plow at 1" accumulation and I don't wait for the storm to be over! If I do get an atv, whats the minimum size I should get. I was thinking 400cc 4x4 at least?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

If you Have s tailgate spreader, throw the atv in the bed of the truck then when you salt, take it out so you can put a pallet it.


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

An ATV can move a surprising amount of snow but only to a degree. When snow piles high enoung you won't get it over the top. A snowblower is a much more effective means of snow removal.


----------



## goodlivin33 (Aug 22, 2010)

After putting 3000 into an 800 dollar quad with tires, plow ect..tried to take it out last year and the trailer wouldn't fit with the tail gate salter so i had to remove it to get the trailer on and off..it was a slow process and when its 15deg its no fun...good for side walks and a good excuse to buy a toy for the summer you can say is for "plowing"


----------



## timberdoodle (Oct 26, 2010)

Hands down - The snowblower is better. ATV's as mentioned in a previous comment are good to a point...that being when berms get so high you're effeectively plowed in, nowhere to put more snow. Snowblowers keep areas well opened by moving snow well out of the area. Having said that though, Quads are sill alot of fun in the snow and have other uses beyond snowblowers.


----------

